# kind bud



## dennisgotskill (Sep 18, 2008)

is the only good strain i can really find in the south jersey area. whats some advice i can take in to growing some good girlies of my own?

Edited By Smokingmom- go read the site rules regarding profanity.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 18, 2008)

:baby:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

somebody correct me if im wrong,but i think "kind" bud is just a name for good buds,i dont think theres an actual strain. thats just like if you were to say "i got some dank nugs"


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

kinda like "beasters" around here is some weed that looks good,but doesnt have a strong long lasting high. i like to call it "rip u off dro"


----------



## aslan king (Sep 19, 2008)

Around here king just means better than "regular"


----------



## dennisgotskill (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone whos from southern new jersey would know exactly what i meant by kind bud (kb)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

lol,you dont have to be from jersey to knwo what "kb" is,i could take some northern light or white widow,and say "here bro,roll up some of this kind bud." "kind" bud is not the strain,its just descriping the bud,kind means its not shwagg,its good.


----------



## dennisgotskill (Sep 19, 2008)

i know kb is just crappy beesters. but i have no idea where to get good strains.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

im not sure,i think this is the reason we grow.any dealer i've had ive either met at my work,or it was throiugh a friend.too many crooks and undercovers to just go running around askin for someone to sell.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

oh..and to me,kb and beasters are 2 different  things,beatsers look good but arent,kb is just another terminology for nice buds.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 19, 2008)

dennisgotskill said:
			
		

> i know kb is just crappy beesters. but i have no idea where to get good strains.


 
Go to a seed bank's website.

And good luck finding the elusive "kind bud" strain.


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 19, 2008)

just plain ignorant..how many times does one need to be told?
 you really are from jersey

you say your from jersey..which you should not be saying anyway
your name which is your login name says Dennis which i hope is not your real name.
your asking where to buy illegal stuff.
and ten times we tell you Kind Bud is just terminology for very very very good weed. you just don't get it. go back to school and drop the dope dude!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2008)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> just plain ignorant..how many times does one need to be told?
> you really are from jersey
> 
> you say your from jersey..which you should not be saying anyway
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## dennisgotskill (Sep 20, 2008)

haha dankerz i love your the one actually reading my post on a forum site because you have no friends in real life so you have to critize people on the internet. you hawt hottie.


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 20, 2008)

u stink like butt


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 20, 2008)

around where i live... its called king bud, and they say it is a strain, so yea, but it just means its not mids, its highs.


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 20, 2008)

what you want is shwag seeds or dirtseeds


----------



## King Bud (Sep 20, 2008)

> its called king bud



_Yeeee, representin'!_


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

dennisgotskill said:
			
		

> haha dankerz you hunka hunka burnin  love your the one actually reading my post on a forum site because you have no friends in real life so you have to critize people on the internet. you hawt hottie



Wow that's real mature!Kind bud is what you would be growing in your fictional indoor grow that you don't have the first clue about.It's not a strain,It's a generalized description of high quality nugs.The name has been around longer then you've probably been alive...

BTW-How are you replying to us without reading posts?Does that mean your a loser with no friends too?


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2008)

"dennisgotskill" is now "dennisgotbanned"... 
 he has 3 days to read and review our site rules...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "dennisgotskill" is now "dennisgotbanned"...
> he has 3 days to read and review our site rules...



LOL,Between idiot smokers like that and the government, us U.S. stoners are doomed


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2008)

I took the liberty of editing the foul posts.

:giggle:


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 20, 2008)

down where im in the south we call it crypt not sure if this is a strain or just termonolgy like kind bud does anyone know? Also anyone ever herd of gaiesville green?


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

People where I'm from use the term "kind bud" when they get some thats real good and they want to double the $$$................HaHaHa!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 21, 2008)

we call it just  Nuggs the really good kind ur all talkin bout


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Oct 10, 2008)

If someone has led you to believe that there is a strain called "kind bud" then you have been duped. Kind is another term for sensimilla weed. No seeds. Good flavor. ANY STRAIN. Get you street lingo down before you throw it around. Booyakashaw.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 10, 2008)

If you find "KindBud", let us know, I have been looking for "The Chronic" since Dre and Snoop first rapped about it.


----------



## i5am1nsane (Oct 10, 2008)

*Kine Bud*, is the proper name of what many refer to as Kind bud or kb.


----------



## SIR CHINK (Nov 13, 2008)

Ay ya'll came across the wrds *"KIND BUD"*. Js sayin my thought DENNISGOTSKILLS, but we got the infamous *KIND BUD aka KB* here too in MA. It's actually not *"KIND BUD"*, it's js a nickname everyone uses for some regular easy to get bud. It's not the best nor is it the worst, it's js reg bud with orange hair that's easily grown outdoors up in Canada (tnx ya'll)   that gets shipped down to us. Most of the times when I use to pick up P's frm my dude, it'd always be sealed air tight in em frozen food bags frm the tv advertisements & when opened it'd be still wet as a ***BLEEEEPP***. Anyways, it's js some regular bud we the U.S gets frm Canada man, want some good stuff start growing ya own with the help frm these fellow bud growers. they've helped me out plenty of times. hope all is well bro - peace & respect SIR_CHINK   

*p.s -* *IN MY EXP WITH "KB" I'VE NEVER SEEN OR CHOPPED UP A SEED. EVERY P ALWAYS CAME IN WITH BIG OL NUGGS OR LONG COLAS, NEVER 1 SEED.*


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 13, 2008)

that was entertaining..lol


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 14, 2008)

the problem is that the news shows interview people like him and portray that as the normal 'pot' smoker. Some one go to new jersey and leave all the manhole covers open, perhaps he will fall into one!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2008)

So I bought a cutting of KGB for 200.00 USD yesterday, ANYONE EVER GROW OUT THIS strain?....hahahahahahah!! Freakin hahahahahah!! kgb = KILLER GREEN BUD.....HAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------

